# .22 cb shorts



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

hey guys anyone know where you can find some cb shorts, some call them cb caps at?

Almost impossible to find from what I can see.

Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

No, but if you need something accurate and quiet, cci's quiet .22 is a option. It could be more accurate than a cb because its a fullsized .22 lr case that generates about 700 fps of velocity or so. It was very accurate at 25 yards for me, never got a chance to test them farther. Very quiet too.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Johnnys suggestion of the quiet .22 LRs have been easier to find than the short CB caps for me. When you find any 22s on the shelf look through what's there and you may find CB caps among them. Not too many clerks know anything about CB caps if your asking for them for help finding them. Gun shows have been my best source for CB caps.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Fishingisfun said:


> Johnnys suggestion of the quiet .22 LRs have been easier to find than the short CB caps for me. When you find any 22s on the shelf look through what's there and you may find CB caps among them. Not too many clerks know anything about CB caps if your asking for them for help finding them. Gun shows have been my best source for CB caps.


I use the CCI. CB longs, they are just as quiet as the CB and less fumble when loading. They will work thru
most actions. Not enough steam to cycle semi actions but will feed manually. Very accurate at up to 40yds.
I find them the best to put holes in things that aggravated me around the house. I also shoot them in the
basement with box of news paper for back stop. Excellent squirrel load.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Olde English gun shop has em


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

Bass Pro in Rossford had some yesterday.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for replies guys.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

+10 for the CB longs. Just as quite and 100 times more accurate.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> I find them the best to put holes in things that aggravated me around the house


LOL!


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

I can't say I've had the same luck as the cb longs being as quiet that's why I was looking for the caps, but thanks again


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Saugernut said:


> I can't say I've had the same luck as the cb longs being as quiet that's why I was looking for the caps, but thanks again


I used to use the caps out of a old Remington single shot I had, wouldn't even bust a pop bottle at 25yds.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I used to use the caps out of a old Remington single shot I had, wouldn't even bust a pop bottle at 25yds.


CCI CB longs & CBs have the same "load" other than the case. With the CCI CBs I have not had any trouble
40yds and under. There is some made in Europe that may not be as powerful. RWS used to make BB caps
and another load similar to CB cap.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

http://www.targetsportsusa.com/22-short-ammo-c-199.aspx

http://www.slickguns.com/category/ammo?caliber=410


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

boatnut said:


> http://www.targetsportsusa.com/22-short-ammo-c-199.aspx
> 
> http://www.slickguns.com/category/ammo?caliber=410


I came into some Aguila .22 colibri. Just slightly shorter than a .22 long, primer only, 20 grn bullet going about 500fps....kind of like an entry level pellet gun. Recommended for pistols only, will not work the action, may get stuck in a long barrel. Interesting, a novelty to me!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been using the Remington Sub-sonic with great head shot results on various unwanted animals up to eight pounds. Shooting them through my Stevens Favorite, very accurate at 25 yards but have not shot anything beyond that range.


----------

